
New Microsoft 365 offerings for small and medium-sized businesses - Wowfunhappy
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2020/03/30/new-microsoft-365-offerings-small-and-medium-sized-businesses/
======
Wowfunhappy
> Office 365 Business Premium will become Microsoft 365 Business Standard.

> Microsoft 365 Business will become Microsoft 365 Business Premium.

This one seems completely nonsensical to me? They completely switched the
names.

